# Apicture of my new Anzil baby .. Barney xx



## helenboden

How lovely is he !!!! And a little poppit as well xx


----------



## Sarette

Oh he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## JulesB

What a cutie!!! X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Awwww isn't he cute  You must be very pleased!
Hope he's doing well  & keep us updated with lots of pictures! x


----------



## Cris

How lovely is Barney  Makes me want another Anzil pup to keep Keltie company. 
Cris x


----------



## helenboden

Ha Ha xx Barneys only been home a week and I,m already thinking a playmate would be lovely for him !!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hi Barney, what a cutie you are!


----------



## Janev1000

Welcome to little Barney - he's gorgeous! x


----------



## Wendy28

How cute is he! Wow, he is stunning. Helen, is he apricot? Excuse my ignorance.... I'm new to all this - only joined yesterday but have decided (after much pondering and chopping and changing) that a cockapoo is the dog for me. As part of my research into finding the right breeder (a minefield), I was so happy to stumble across your forum and have already found it very informative and helpful. I am just in the process of contacting breeders that I like the sound of to see if any of them are expecting litters in the near future. I haven't really decided on colour but am thinking apricot, cream, red or chocolate but I'm sure this could all change! Anyhow, just wanted to say Hi and Barney is totally gorgeous


----------



## designsbyisis

He is a darling 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pup3gz
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## helenboden

Thankyou for all your lovely comments !!! Yes he is apricot ( looks much lighter on the photo ) He is from a show dark golden cocker mum and a chocolate brown miniature dad. He is just a star x Ony had 1 wee inside in 3 days and that was my fault really as I wasnt watching x He sits on command and now gives you his paw x 
It was a long frustarting journey to find him and I worried that I was doing the right thing as I had never had a dog before and it has been well worth the wait x I cant get over how instant the love is for them !!!


----------



## Sezra

Awww Barney is just gorgeous! I look forward to hearing more about him.


----------



## JoJo

Hello Barney .. welcome to ILMC


----------



## Kodysmom

He's so adorable


----------



## MillieDog

Barney is a lovely cockapoo


----------



## lovecockapoo

He is sooo cute.....have fun and enjoy your puppy cuddles.


----------



## annieb

Hello Barnie what a little cutie you are xx


----------



## colpa110

Barney is a little smasher..I'm glad you are enjoying him so much


----------



## Maggiemoon

*Barney*

Oooh Barney is sooo lovely - he is just what I would like!!!! The colour is fabulous! What a lovely boy! How old is he please? And what colour is he 'called'??

Thank you 

Maggie


----------



## helenboden

Hi Maggie x

Oh thankyou x Yes he is so lovely x He is a show/miniature cross. He is 9 weeks old today x He is a lovely rich golden colour x He is darker than he looks on the pictures but they do normally pale in colour so he will probably end up a creamy colour. He has been a little star so far x The most important thing to get right is the breeder x He is from Anthony at Anzil in Liverpool x Fantastic breeder in my opinion and I had visited plenty !!! Make sure the relevant health checks are in place and the temperament of the parents is vitally mportant x Keep us posted on your journey xx


----------



## designsbyisis

My Dexter is red but it really depends where the photo is taken as often he looks pale & other times ginger !! I am expecting him to lighten as he has pale hairs under his tummy. His ears are his darkest bit ! 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nzygqr
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh Barney is a beauty ... he looks just like an Anzil boy x x


----------



## DB1

Lovely Barney Bo, little big bro Dudley says hello! and says if Barney had been here he could have shared the lovely fat worm he ate half of in the garden and says his mummy is rotten for not letting him finish it!!


----------



## Natalie

Barney is a cutie, he looks a lot like my puppy Bailey at that age


----------



## calli.h

Hello Barney, what a gorgeous boy x


----------



## Rufini

Ooooooh so cute  It makes me want to get Vincent a little brother soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!! Why haven't I won the lottery yet?


----------



## helenboden

Natalie have you got any puppy and now pics of Bailey ?

Would love to see him xx


----------



## Natalie

Hi Helen, here is some pics of Bailey during the first weeks we got him and the last two are of him now at 5 months old  










http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t434/nataliebailey1/DSC02619.jpg

http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t434/nataliebailey1/DSC02404.jpg

http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t434/nataliebailey1/DSC03384.jpg

http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t434/nataliebailey1/DSC03378.jpg


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hi he looks lovely. I had not considered a Golden before I chose Minton but it is a bit like buying a second hand car the colour is usually non negotiable if everything else is ok!


----------



## helenboden

Aghh Natalie Bailey is really similar !!! His coat is fantastic and they have such similar faces x I cant believe how much I love him already !!! They really are just the best dogs xx


----------



## Natalie

I couldn't believe how similar their face were, they are just so cute!!!  They sure are x


----------



## Natalie

helenboden said:


> Aghh Natalie Bailey is really similar !!! His coat is fantastic and they have such similar faces x I cant believe how much I love him already !!! They really are just the best dogs xx



 I couldn't believe how similar their faces were, they are just too cute  They sure are x


----------

